# pelvic obliquity, 2 different leg lenghts



## firlefranz (Jan 2, 2012)

Hello folks,

I was wondering if there's anybody with similar problems out there. I got a little pelvic obliquity causing my legs to have different lenghts. My left leg is about ~1,5cm shorter than my right. I ride regular 15/-12 and feel like it sometimes affects my stance on the board. So, if anyone with similar problems has some suggestions except shoe inserts feel free to post them!


----------



## oefdevilvet (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't know what your riding style is, but if your mainly a freerider, perhaps you could try switching to a forward stance(both feet are pointed downhill or at a positive angle).


----------

